# Doug's new cut



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

So after much thought with the weather getting warmer and Doug's coat matting like crazy lately we decided to do a big trim. Whilst I do like the long scruffy look Doug looks very smart in his new cut. We had a new groomer today who Doug loved which was a big relief as we have been struggling to find one Doug likes (and I like). Here are a couple snaps.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

For some reason I can only do one photo at a time. The above is to show mych his colour has changed.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Doug is looking cooler! Gad he now has a groomer he likes.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

How he has grown!! Beautiiful cut


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Love his new cut! I recently had to get Archie shaved down due to out of control matting, maybe blowing coat time since he turned one in June.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a cutie no matter what color or length!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah doug is 1 next month so I think he was blowing coat. So at least now he will keep cool during the summer and will mean quickly drying when he plays in the water (yay)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww I LOVE the last picture. Adorable!


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Doug is adorable. He was and still is. How close did you cut him? I tend to like them in more of a puppy cut myself, but not too long. I'm hoping I can learn to do it myself, but don't know if that will work or not. Mine is still a puppy though, and I'm hanging on to all that fluff for now, but I can see the day coming, when we will both want him to get some of that off!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

shimpli said:


> Awww I LOVE the last picture. Adorable!


Me too! He's a handsome dude!!!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Tia said:


> For some reason I can only do one photo at a time. The above is to show mych his colour has changed.


Love Doug's cut. What were your instructions for the groomer? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Doug has the sweetest face.  I also had to get Emmie shaved down at 12 months due to too many mats but now her hair's grown back and she's fluffy again.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Doug is so darn cute!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a big change and Doug looks great. The short cut is such a help when they're matting so much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

so cute!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Omg he looks so much like Bear in some of those photos! Especially the 'after' pics. Bear is in a shorter cut now, and it makes his golden/apricot areas even more noticeable. Very similar looking to your pup. Will have to post some pics to show what I mean.


----------

